# Support needed for my journeyman application...



## water joe (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello everybody,
I’m looking forward to getting my journeyman electrical license here in Hawaii, but I struggle a little bit about a good wording of the detailed description of the electrical work I performed, which I do need for the application. If somebody out there can share a little bit of their work description, especially for the topics of Branch circuit wiring, Conduit installation, and Industrial wiring, I’m very thankful, and it would help me a lot to get started.

Usually, that part should be filled out by my supervisor, but he just said I should write it up and he will sign it. So I’m in a kind of uncomfortable situation because I just want it to have everything the proper way the first time, but it’s quite difficult where to start.

Any help and suggestions are very welcome and appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Why don't you draw it up, post it here, and ask for feedback?

Good luck with the process.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

There’s a certain Hawaiian on here, whoop whoop, who will give you a detailed critique if you post it on here.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> There’s a certain Hawaiian on here, whoop whoop, who will give you a detailed critique if you post it on here.


He's on vacation


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> He's on vacation


Where do Hawaiians go on vacation, someplace cold like Alberta? Hi @99cents.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

water joe said:


> Hello everybody,
> I’m looking forward to getting my journeyman electrical license here in Hawaii, but I struggle a little bit about a good wording of the detailed description of the electrical work I performed, which I do need for the application. If somebody out there can share a little bit of their work description, especially for the topics of Branch circuit wiring, Conduit installation, and Industrial wiring, I’m very thankful, and it would help me a lot to get started.
> 
> Usually, that part should be filled out by my supervisor, but he just said I should write it up and he will sign it. So I’m in a kind of uncomfortable situation because I just want it to have everything the proper way the first time, but it’s quite difficult where to start.
> ...


help and suggestions as requested

1) Find the rules. Somewhere in there it's going to say "minimum x years doing N process, y years doing M process", and so on. You have to make sure your essay fulfills all those requirements. Look for buzzwords and use them. One might be "3 Phase", one might be "motors", etc. When able, copy and paste the requirement text into your work, and edit it to make it fit your presentation.
2) Do all that, write it up, and post it here for us to review.

Nearly everyone here has been through licensing processes. But pretty much nobody here has gone through the specific process you're going through. Even if they did their license in Hawaii, maybe it was in 1975. 

Best of luck with it. Don't be shy. We'll help.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> Where do Hawaiians go on vacation, someplace cold like Alberta? Hi @99cents.


Nope. Nothing here except a big mall. Come to think of it, I have never personally met someone from Hawaii.


----------

